# [SOLVED] Problems rebuilding kernel

## gauntalus

Since its christmas time and I don't have lots of assignments due, I figured I'd update gnome and rebuild/update my kernel.  I've had a lot of problems, but I finally got things working so that I can actually get to a command line running on the new kernel (2.6.14-r5); however.  When boot into the new kernel, my ndiswrapper module now fails to load, and when xorg/gnome tries to start, it seems to try and fail to start 3 times before I get a message saying:

```

I cannot start the X server (your graphical

interface).  It seems that the pointer device

(your mouse) is not set up correctly.  Would

you like to view the X server output to

diagnose the problem?

< Yes >   < No >

```

When this screen appears, yes is highlighted and my keyboard won't let me switch to No or anything, so I select yes and get a new screen:

```

I will disable this X server for now.

Restart GDM when it is configured correctly

< Ok >

```

So I press ok and get back to a login prompt where I can do what I wish.  If I run lsmod, it doesn't return _anything_, I just get

```

azrael ~ # lsmod

Module                               Size Used by

```

And if I try to manually modprobe any modules, say ndiswrapper for example I get:

```

azrael ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.

```

Everything was working just great (and still is) under my old kernel, 2.6.10-r9, but when I boot into the new one nothing seems to work.  It seems that my modules aren't installed properly.. but I did run make && make modules && make modules_install.

Can anyone help me out?

----------

## gentoo_dude

you need to re-emerge the drivers not built in the kernel, such as ndiswrapper, cisco-vpnclient, ipw2200, etc.

Everything that you have built against the 2.6.10 kernel needs to be rebuilt against the new kernel.  Also make sure you modify /usr/src/linux to point to the new kernel.

Hope this helps.

----------

## gentoo_dude

about your X server, you might want to run xorgconfig.  Before you do this, backup your current xorg.conf file because it will be overwritten (/etc/x11/xorg.conf)

----------

## gauntalus

argh, alright

Its really stressful the way that all of this has to work, since everything is working fine under the old kernel... but I guess I can just use windows if things don't start working after the reinstalls...

thanks for the help!  you'll here from me soon enough i'm sure

----------

## gauntalus

err no dice... I can't even bring up eth0... no updating for me i guess

----------

## sneakymcgrew

Did you possibly forget to make modules_install?

----------

## syg00

 *gentoo_dude wrote:*   

> Also make sure you modify /usr/src/linux to point to the new kernel.

 Mmmm - I'd be looking closely at this. Also see if /lib/modules/ has a directory for your new kernel level. The following should show;

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

ls /lib/modules

uname -a
```

As an aside, I only load what I have to as module (basically the ATI requirements) - the rest, especially network, are compiled in.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Kernel problem, so moved here.

----------

## gauntalus

 *sneakymcgrew wrote:*   

> Did you possibly forget to make modules_install?

 

Nope, I did remember to do that.

 *syg00 wrote:*   

>  *gentoo_dude wrote:*   Also make sure you modify /usr/src/linux to point to the new kernel. Mmmm - I'd be looking closely at this. Also see if /lib/modules/ has a directory for your new kernel level. The following should show;
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

I checked my /lib/modules/<kernel>/ directory, and there were modules in there.  Here are the exact results of the above commands:

```
azrael ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 Dec 25 18:24 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

azrael ~ # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5

total 132

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    31 Dec 23 01:01 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root   168 Dec 25 15:44 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 29172 Dec 25 10:48 modules.alias

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    69 Dec 25 10:48 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 10386 Dec 25 10:48 modules.dep

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   517 Dec 25 10:48 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   132 Dec 25 10:48 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   235 Dec 25 10:48 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 33587 Dec 25 10:48 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  9663 Dec 25 10:48 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 24262 Dec 25 10:48 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    31 Dec 25 15:44 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

azrael ~ # uname -a

Linux azrael 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Sun Dec 25 15:43:34 EST 2005 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Also, I compiled in about everything that I knew I needed, and included modules for those that I wasn't sure about.  Any more ideas?  I actually just noticed the "PREEMPT" part of the uname response, could this be causing some of my problems?  I don't know what it means...

Also, lsmod is giving some output now for no good reason:

```
azrael ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               19716  0

b44                    20612  0

ehci_hcd               30088  0

uhci_hcd               31376  0

usbcore               111232  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

----------

## syg00

Mmmm - have you tried to reboot  ???.

If you're not game to try, how about trying to restart eth0 now that you can see the (presumably) Broadcom module.

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Don't worry about the PREEMPT setting - it's recommended for desktop/laptop (i.e. non-server boxes).

----------

## gauntalus

 *syg00 wrote:*   

> Mmmm - have you tried to reboot  ???.
> 
> If you're not game to try, how about trying to restart eth0 now that you can see the (presumably) Broadcom module.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey, I was able to bring up eth0 this time, I'm doing an emerge sync right now.  I am still unable to get into xorg however, I tried running xorgconfig but it gave me the same issue described above.

What do you propose?

----------

## syg00

Turn it off leave it (overnight) to cool down.

See what problems remain.

----------

## gauntalus

 *syg00 wrote:*   

> Turn it off leave it (overnight) to cool down.
> 
> See what problems remain.

 

I don't think its overheated, the computer isn't even warm to the touch, unless you were referring to my mind being fried lol.

----------

## gauntalus

Ok, I left it turned off for about 12 hours and tried it again, but I am still having the same problems.

----------

## RuiP

hi,

seems to me that either you forgot compile modules for your mouse(from your first post)  or you forget to emerge drivers for your graphical card (nvidia-kernel or what ever you use). 

What the output of 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

can you boot from your old kernel (you didn't delete it didn't you?)?

why not try to redo the kernel, coping the config file of your old kernel to your /usr/src/linux?...

----------

## gauntalus

Hey, 

I did have my display drivers compiled in:

```
<*> ATI Radeon display support

[*]   DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

[*]   Lots of debug output from Radeon driver

```

I got the output you asked for, its here:

```
azrael gauntalus # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

Current Operating System: Linux azrael 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Sun Dec 25 15:43:34 EST 2005 i686

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

```

I am still able to boot from the old kernel (I'm using it right now), and I'll try copying the config file from the old kernel directly.  From the output above, do you know what might be causing those problems?

----------

## RuiP

hi, 

lines marqued (EE) on your xorg log are errors (errors usually make xorg fails or abort to load)

it seems that your new kernel couldn't load mouse drivers.

So, or you forget to included the correct driver or xorg configuration is different from the one you use.

(you are trying to upgrade from  2.6.10-r6 to 2.6.14-r5, right... i don't know if changes to mouse config happen from one to the other...)

The first one is simple. 

Diff (or use kompare, meld or some of the kind) and check differences on .config files of both kernels.

Its on Device Drivers->Input Device support.

Or you can simple do a

```
cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.config | grep INPUT
```

and compare with 

```
cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/.config | grep INPUT
```

The second, is to reboot to the new kernel and ls /dev/ for mouse.

If is not there, check /dev/input/mouse (or mouse0)... if that exist just change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to that pass and restart X... probabilly it will work.

If anything fails, maybe then a try to a new kernel rebuild with a copy of the good .config after a 

```
make mrproper
```

good luck... keep posting on failure or success

----------

## gauntalus

Hey, I changed occurrences of "/dev/mouse" to "/dev/input/mouse0" in my xorg.conf and gnome is now able to start.  I'm in the process of reinstalling ndiswrapper now to see if I can get my wireless to work under the new kernel.

Another issue, my touchpad is working fine, but my external mouse is not.

----------

## RuiP

 *gauntalus wrote:*   

> Hey, I changed occurrences of "/dev/mouse" to "/dev/input/mouse0" in my xorg.conf and gnome is now able to start.  I'm in the process of reinstalling ndiswrapper now to see if I can get my wireless to work under the new kernel.
> 
> Another issue, my touchpad is working fine, but my external mouse is not.

 

hello, so your xorg is working. Good! But problem with mouses persists. 

That seems indicate that you forgot something on your kernel configuration.

Could you post the output of the .config files with the grep INPUT filter?

Anyway, is strange that an upgrade of kernel gives so many problems... usually is a boring smooth process.

----------

## gauntalus

Hey, here's the output of the diff, thanks so much for the help by the way, i love the gentoo community.

```
azrael gauntalus # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/.config | grep INPUT > input2610.txt

azrael gauntalus # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/.config | grep INPUT > input2614.txt

azrael gauntalus # diff input2610.txt input2614.txt

6c6

< # CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

---

> CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

12c12

< # CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

---

> CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

```

----------

## gauntalus

I just realised I'm getting this on boot:

```
 * Failed to mount USB device filesystem
```

That's obviously the problem, now I just gotta figure out how to fix that, if anyone knows it off the top of their head please let me know.

----------

## RuiP

sorry gauntalus but it seems that the only diference then was to joystick stuff that should have nothing to do with the problem.

Your saying that your mouse (is a plain usb or ps2 mouse or anything more sofisticated?) work with 2.6.10 and not with 2.6.14? or i missunderstood it? if that was the case then is not a configuration problem, but something related to the kernel. ls /dev/mouse exist when you start with the old kernel?

----------

## RuiP

OOps you fired first.

So usb was the guilty one...

You should diff then the usb section.

You are on the good way  :Smile: 

----------

## gauntalus

fixed it

First I fixed my USB stuff, but that didn't actually fix my mouse,  in xorg.conf I needed to change "/dev/input/mouse0" to "/dev/input/mice", then it worked on restart.  

Thanks everyone for the help!  This rebuild has been a bit of a battle, I probably would've given up entirely without your help!

SOLVED... w00t

----------

